# Complete Cycles



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What complete cycles do you own?

1. Beethoven String Quartets (Tokyo String Quartet)
2. Beethoven Symphonies (Berstein)
3. Beethoven Piano Sonatas (Stewart Goodyear)
4. Mozart Violin Concertos
5. Mozart Symphonies (Levine)
6. Beethoven's Violin Concerto (Bernstein) Ok, I'm kind of cheating with this one!

I love my Beethoven cycles, he is becoming more and more my favorite composer, but perhaps with more exposure to other romantic composers, that view will change.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Some off the top of my head, all complete sets:

Beethoven String Quartets (Tokyo, Emerson, Lindsay)

Beethoven Piano Sonatas (Brautigam, Fischer)

Mozart Piano Concertos (van Immerseel, Bilson)

Beethoven Symphonies (Abbado, Chailly, Mackerras, Vänska, Toscanini)

Mendelssohn String Quartets (Emerson, Leipzig, Ysaye, Pacifica)

Mozart Piano Sonatas (Lubimov, Brautigam, Würtz)

Beethoven Piano Concertos (Brendel, Fleisher)

Haydn Piano Sonatas (Brautigam)

Bartok String Quartets (Emerson)

Bach Partitas and Sonatas for Solo Violin (MIlstein, Szeryng, Ehnes, Midori, Podger, Grumiaux, Pine, Chung, Kremer, Holloway)

and a ton of other complete Bach sets-WTC, Keyboard Partitas, French Suites, English Suites, Goldberg Variations, etc,)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Some off the top of my head:
> 
> Beethoven String Quartets (Tokyo, Emerson, Lindsay)
> 
> ...


Nice! Which is your favorite Beethoven Symphony set that you own?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Nice! Which is your favorite Beethoven Symphony set that you own?


I would say Abbado. Chailly's has magnificent orchestral playing, but sometimes, he's just a bit too fast for me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

By the way, Abbado takes ALL the repeats in the Fifth Symphony. I've never heard anyone else do that.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Mahler Symphonies (Klaus Tennstedt EMI Black box, with a terrible DLVDE and a great Live No.7)

Bruckner Symphonies (Young HPO for Early versions, Jochum DG for Pre-Nowak editions)

Beethoven Symphonies (Karajan PO: Fine, with an excellent No.9)

Schubert Symphonies (Karajan BPO, included in the 2014 Warner box. Only gave them one listen)

Wagner Der Ring (Keilberth Bayreuth 1953, Böhm Bayreuth 1966/67, wouldn't own more  )


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Shucks, I don't think there's room for me to type in all the complete cycles. My local used CD store gets them in and sells them cheap if they're over 10 years old, so I have a lot of them: Beethoven symphonies, quartets, piano sonatas; Bruckner symphonies/sacred music; Schumann symphonies; Mozart piano concertos; Schubert symphonies; Vaughan Williams symphonies; Naxos White Boxes; Haydn symphonies. I could go on, but I'm boring myself.

I just picked up the complete recorded works of Yves Nat, including his complete Beethoven cycle, still in shrink wrap, for $8. That's insane.


----------



## Boston Charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

Beethoven: Bernstein/NYPO; Bernstein/Vienna; Karajan/Berlin; Hogwood/Acad Ancient Music; Toscanini/NBC; Menuhin/Warsaw; Szell/Cleveland

Mahler: Bernstein (earlier Columbia recs); Ozawa/Boston; Abravanel/Utah (download, Big Mahler Box)

Tchaikovsky: Bernstein/NYPO; Ormandy/Philadelphia; Karajan/Berlin

Brahms: Szell/Cleveland; Bernstein/NYPO; Bernstein/Vienna

Schumann: Bernstein/NYPO; Zinman/Baltimore


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Is this just about symphony cycles? Else many on this site have multiple Wagner Ring cycles. I'll post up my stuff later, no time now.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Is this just about symphony cycles? Else many on this site have multiple Wagner Ring cycles. I'll post up my stuff later, no time now.


Not just symphonies!


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Beethoven symphonies x12
Mahler symphonies x3
Bach cantatas x1
Bach complete organ works x1
Beethoven piano trios x2
Beethoven quartets x2
Berwald symphonies x1
Brahms symphonies x6
Brahms piano trios x3
Bruckner symphonies x1
Dvorak string quartets x1
Dvorak symphonies x2
Elgar orchestral works x1
Glass string quartets x1
Handel orchestral works x1
Haydn piano trios x1
Liszt orchestral works x1
Mahler symphonies x3
Mendelssohn string quartets x1
Mendelssohn string symphonies x1
Mendelssohn symphonies x5
Mozart piano sonatas x3
Mozart piano trios x1
Nielsen symphonies x1
Rachmaninov symphonies x3
Rachmaninov piano concertos x1
Rimsky-Korsakov symphonies x1
Schubert piano sonatas x1
Schubert piano trios x1
Schubert song cycles x1
Schubert symphonies x4
Schubert piano trios x1
Schumann symphonies x3
Shostakovich string quartets x2
Shostakovich symphonies x3
Sibelius symphonies x2
Vaughan Williams symphonies x2
Wagner Ring cycle x8


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I have quite a number of complete cycles for a number of composers. But the only one I own multiple sets for is Beethoven symphonies. I enjoy the different interpretations. Favorite? Don't have a single favorite. Bareboim's 1999 set has the best sound, Kletzki set is unique, Blomstedt is solid 1-9 as is Clueytens, Krips is a sentimental favorite, Szell is often exceptional, Leibowitz and Morris are under rated and fun, and Walter is wonderfully traditional.

If the music police made me pick only one it would be Bareboim.

No, Szell

Hold it, Blomstedt. 

Wait. Can I change that?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beethoven Symphony Cycles:
Zinman
Toscanini
Monteux
Bernstein NYPO
Szell
Wand
Leibowitz
Ferencsik

Other Symphony Cycles:
Mendelssohn--Masur 1972
Mendelssohn--Abbado
Mahler--Bernstein
Rachmaninov--Ashkenazy
Rachmaninov--Anissimov
Berwald--Goodman
Brahms--Karajan
Brahms--Rahbari
Louise Farrenc
Saint-Saens--Martinon
Wagner--Wakasugi

Wagner Ring:
Sawallisch 1989
Swarowaky 1968
Goodman (sung in English)
Levine 1988
Barenboim
Janowski
Neuhold
Krauss
Solti
Bohm [Edit: just ordered  ]

Other:
Beethoven Piano Concertos--Norrington


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Bach Solo Violin, Solo Cello, Brandenburg Concertos
Mozart Symphonies, Piano Concertos, Violin Concertos, String Quintets
Beethoven Symphonies, Piano Sonatas, Piano Concertos
Weber Concertos, Symphonies
Mendelsohn Concertos, Symphonies
Brahms Concertos, Symphonies
Liszt Concertos
Chopin Nocturnes, Etudes, Ballades, Sonatas
Saint Saens Piano Concertos
Rachmaninov Symphonies, Concertos
Shostakovich Symphonies, solo piano
Symphonies by Sibelius, Elgar, Vaughan Williams, Nielsen, R Korsakov , Roussel
Debussy, Satie Piano Works
Ravel Chamber music
Scriabin Piano Sonatas, Symphonies
Prokofiev Piano Concertos and Sonatas
Bartok, Varese, Webern complete works


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

All of them? Ok...




I am fairly certain that I didn't miss any.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Bach Solo Violin, Solo Cello, Brandenburg Concertos
> Mozart Symphonies, Piano Concertos, Violin Concertos, String Quintets
> Beethoven Symphonies, Piano Sonatas, Piano Concertos
> Weber Concertos, Symphonies
> ...


You reminded me of The Nocturnes and Brandenburg Concertos!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I also have Bach's _The Goldberg Variations_ by Gould!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Becca said:


> All of them? Ok...
> 
> I am fairly certain that I didn't miss any.


:lol:, hahaha !


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Missed another one:

Mompou's complete piano works!


----------

